# My Puppy licks her own pee!



## Emma82 (Aug 19, 2006)

i noticed my puppy some times licks her own pee is this normal and safe and why is she doing this? 
can anyone help? emma


----------



## RoadDog (Aug 22, 2006)

I have had many puppies to do this. Ive never had one die from it. Is she doing it in the house? If so, then clean it up before she has a chance to clean it herself. I would call the vet, and ask thier opinions, but I do no tthink it is very harmfull. If she does it when she is in a confined space, she may be cleaning it up so she does not have to be around it. There could be many reasons. When she does it, firmly tell her no. Teach her she cannot lick her pee.


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I have heard that dogs who do not have as much water as they want lick (drink) their pee. If it becomes a habit because they had to start they may keep doing it even when the later don't have a shortage of water. Make sure your pup has plenty of water. When you walk it stop periodicly and offer water. Once she 'knows' she will always get water she should stop licking the pee. How old is the puppy and does she always have access to water or do you restrict to aid in house training. I did with both of mine, but if she is drinking pee you maybe restricting too much. This is all just second hand info. If it persist check with your vet.


----------



## Emma82 (Aug 19, 2006)

thanks for the info, i think your right she only does it at night. and thst is the only time there is no water down. maybe i should put water in the bed room to, i wasn't because i am training her to last the night.
thank you so much i will ask my vet to.
Emma


----------

